# E61, at last!



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hi there,

a bit of history.

started it all with a moka pot.

then bought an Bosch Barino espresso machine.

then went the full automatic route, owning a Krups XP7200.

then, i found out espresso forums. okaaaaaay.

hello, Gaggia Classic! very nice, this is it!

nope... i need OPV adjusted. okay. no wait, i need a PID! okay. this is it!

nope...

hello Rancilio Silvia! wow! that's a well made machine! this is it!

nope.. basic PID, then meCoffee PID. this is it!

well you got the idea... hello my first HX machine! LaScala Butterfly! this should be it, else my girlfriend would kick me out from my own house...

thus, this is my setup, at the very moment: La Scala Butterfly and a Mazzer Mini.

oh, and have i told you in my country there is no market of espresso machines? i had to get into my car and drive to next country (that one is in EU) and get one. always. so, it wasn't easy, and it won't, unfortunately.









hello?..


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nice setup mate


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

It really is a beautiful espresso machine. I think it's time i upgraded my coffeepid Rancilio silvia too. What made you choose Lescala butterfly over other machines?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

Farravi said:


> It really is a beautiful espresso machine. I think it's time i upgraded my coffeepid Rancilio silvia too. What made you choose Lescala butterfly over other machines?


thanks! well, to be honest it was a purchase because the price was good.

depending on your budget i guess there are more domestic-friendly machines out there. if budget allows it, go for a Rocket.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

I was leaning towards linea mini or if I can get the older brother, second hand, the gs3, that would be the ultimate setup in my opinion.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

oh, that's for sure. where i live the average salary is ~150-200 euro and a Mini or GS3 is way outta possibility.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed hope it serves you well for a long time


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Lovely set up you have there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice setup and upgrade path, I smell a dual boiler next


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

@Stanic, well i don't know. they cost a lot at the moment. will see, will see


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Let's rather wait and save for the Londinium Compact


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

well, can't disagree on that


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Looks nice, are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

@caffeinejunkie i certainly am!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fantastic! Kudos for the trouble you went to in order to acquire it! May it bring you a lifetime of great coffee.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

thank you, hope this as well


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice to see a different manufacturer on the forum. Looks really nice, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Beautiful machine! Love those polished ones.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Left field machine. I like that. Enjoy!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Let's rather wait and save for the Londinium Compact


With no steam wand?!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

glevum said:


> Left field machine. I like that. Enjoy!


my english is.. well, not that good. what does this mean?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> With no steam wand?!


No problem with that


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

Never heard of this make before, looks great


----------

